# Help for getting a pc under 65k



## flyingcow (Jan 1, 2013)

EDIT EDIT EDIT!


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans:BF3,Crysis3,Skyrim,Farcry 3,GTA 5 and a few games which would come..and probably a few softwares like After effects
but don't recommend a pc for that purpose please.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:65 k(Can extend to about 67k if its really worth it, and probably a few thousand bucks here and there consider it 70k).

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yea, when the PC gets old.(So dont suggest any Coolers.)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes.Dont know the resolution but should have HDMI port and 1080p.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Windows(If you know what i mean),cabinet,speakers.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Feb Start.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Never built, by myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Buying from anywhere available(most probably Online).Live in Aurangabad, Maharashtra

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Im confused between AMD or intel(this PC is solely for gaming purposes only).
Need a 7950 or equivalent,or better, if fits in budget.
And if i could extend my budget should i go for a 670?
*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-nvidia-g...f79&srno=m_1_1&otracker=from-search&query=670
8 gig ram is must, can add SSD later.
Please suggest a futureproof Rig.


----------



## vkl (Jan 1, 2013)

^Would you change your monitor in near future to a higher resolution one.For 1366*768,hd7950 is not required.
If you are not going to overclock the processor then you don't need i5 xxxx*k* series processors and if you won't overclock you don't need a Z77 motherboard.
A good H77 motherboard would do.


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 1, 2013)

@OP - April is too far. Hardware prices fluctuate a lot and new components get added every now and then. Please come back at the end of March so the tech gurus here would be able to help you in more defined manner.

@Mods - Please close this thread as we can not help OP right now. Let him open the thread once again at the end of March.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Start a thread around 1 Month before the planned purchase time, no point of discussing now. Closing the thread.

Thread reopened as per your new requirements

Buying everything from Flipkart isn't a good idea as most of the computer components are overpriced over there. There are plenty of online shops like smcinternational.in, Theitwares.com, Primeabgb.com, mdcomputers.in which offer better prices and very reputed in their field. You should buy from them.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Start a thread around 1 Month before the planned purchase time, no point of discussing now. Closing the thread.
> 
> Thread reopened as per your new requirements
> 
> Buying everything from Flipkart isn't a good idea as most of the computer components are overpriced over there. There are plenty of online shops like smcinternational.in, Theitwares.com, Primeabgb.com, mdcomputers.in which offer better prices and very reputed in their field. You should buy from them.



Ok ill buy from there but can you suggest me an new amd or intel rig?(with good GPU which gives 50-60 fps on Bf3 AA disabled).
I am going to upgrade my monitor in the future but not now.
Thank you.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is my suggestion:-

Intel Core i5 3470 @ 11.5K
MSI ZH77A-G41 @ 5.88K
G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 2 @ 3K
WD caviar Green 1TB SATA 6 Gbps with 64 MB cache @ 4.2K
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.5K
Logitech K200 Keyboard @ 0.4K
Corsair GS600 PSU @ 4.6K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.6K
BenQ GW2250 VA Panel Full HD LED @ 8.6K
Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X OC with Boost @ 22K
APC 600VA UPS @ 2K

Total: 66.28K


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

The prices and the items themselves will change in 3 months. Pointless asking for a config now.

PS: What will be the UPS backup with the current config under normal usage ?


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 2, 2013)

can apc 600va handle this config


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Myth, OP is willing to buy at January end, that's why I've reopened his thread. 

Hitman4, 600VA will provide enough time to shut down the system after saving the work.


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

Got it. I missed that part previously.


----------



## vkl (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes,APC 600VA would be able to provide back-up to that config in normal usage and also under some higher loads.
The processor here is a locked one.Only in case the HD7950 is heavily overclocked the UPS might not be able to provide back-up.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 2, 2013)

thank you,
can some1 please provide the benchmarks for some games?(bf3,c2,skyrim etc)
And what will be the boot up time(approx.)?
And yes, one more thing, will an amd rig cost any diff in money?
Im ready to extend my budget to 70k if ill get more performance than this rig.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Then get an AMD FX 8350 @ 12.5K + Asus M5A97 @ 6.6K or change the processor to Intel Core i5 3550.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmm. op has a monitor

"No,I have a HP w185(18 inch, 1366 x 768)"

so this BenQ GW2250 VA Panel Full HD LED @ 8.6K can be replaced with this OCZ Agility 3 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (AGT3-25SAT3-120G) - OCZ: Flipkart.com or *www.flipkart.com/corsair-force-ser...ersonalhistoryFooter_internal_hard_drive_1_nr
 or something similar(search flipkart)

SDD's have lightning fast boot speed. You will feel your pc running on steroids if u get this

Read reviews of product for more details.

or if you are more interested in graphics performance / system performance, invest on a better gpu than 7950 (like 7970) or cpu(better i5 or i7)

But i5+7950+ssd would really give steriods to computer.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 3, 2013)

can some One please provide the benchmarks for some games?(bf3,c2,skyrim etc)

Ok sorry guys, changed my decision, 
1.My budget is now 70k.
2.I want to overclock
3.Want a monitor too.
4.And an SSD
Should i make a new thread?


----------



## Myth (Jan 3, 2013)

Update your first post, since most people will refer to that to suggest the rig. No need to make another thread. 

Using the config suggested by Cilius, as reference.
Overclocking with intel will raise the total by 6k for proc+mobo. 
If you go for the amd option, just add 2k. 
For OCing you *will *need an additional cpu cooler. Adds 1.4k (CM TX3) or 2.2k(CM 212 Evo).

Monitor is already included.

SSD will speed up your boot times and appl/game loading times. No difference in actual gameplay. 
Regarding a SSD, consider a 128gb as the minimum. Anything less will see you fall short of space pretty quickly and anything more is quite expensive. (Personally I believe an SSD is far from vfm. One doesnt need it unless the budget permits after all other components are bought already)
6k-7k for a 128gb ssd. 
IMO, skip the ssd. Instead invest in a WD black 1tb.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2013)

*@ op*

Go for fx 8350 if you want to overclock. Pair it with asus m5a97 motherboard. Rest of the config should be same.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 3, 2013)

Go with AMD configuration....
G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 2 @ 3K
WD caviar Green 1TB SATA 6 Gbps with 64 MB cache @ 4.2K
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.5K
Logitech K200 Keyboard @ 0.4K
Corsair GS600 PSU @ 4.6K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.6K
BenQ GW2250 VA Panel Full HD LED @ 8.6K
Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X OC with Boost @ 22K
APC 600VA UPS @ 2K
AMD FX 8350 @ 12.5K + Asus M5A97 @ 6.6K
1.4k (CM TX3)

Total 70.2K

Also You wont need a ssd right on you can always add on later.

Also intel rig would go out of budget provided you do not compromise on GPU which is not a good idea.

But i think you would need better UPS.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 3, 2013)

The above configuration looks good. Regarding cooler, my recommendation is to pay 2.2K and get the Hyper 212 Evo cooler. This is the best VFM cooler and you can overclock FX-8350 to 4.8 GHz or higher with it.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 4, 2013)

hmmm...
Do i really need a ups? As the city where i live in has no power cuts(only once or twice 3months)
could i cut the ups and get some other better part?
And can someone tell me what will happen if i dont use ups and power goes off?
And please give the benchmarks of this rig(suggested by draco) on Bf3, skyrim and crysis 2.
Thank you


----------



## vickybat (Jan 4, 2013)

^^ No, i wouldn't advice that. Ups also protects system components from power surge which are likely to happen most of the time.
600 VA is actually a bit under powered especially when you have 8350 in your rig. Go for apc 800va or microtek 1kva. Both should be available within 3k.

The rig suggested by draco has a 7950 mate. It would eat the above games for breakfast.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2013)

^+1 yeah go for at least a 800VA UPS for such config.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dont worry about anything regarding performance.Those games are a piece of cake for it unless you go to higher resoultions above 1080p(1920*720 progressive scale)

cutting on UPS is a bad idea but if you are confident about your power supply then just go with better cooler (Hyper 212 Evo) 

In case you need decide to go with better UPS for safety of PC,( or at least the data that is not saved when power goes off),go with a cheaper mouse(Many are available on flipkart) for the .8 k(approx.) required more


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 18, 2013)

Updated the requirements please suggest accordingly.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 18, 2013)

Would you be gaming only or would watch movies with friends on pc  too ??


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2013)

I am going only for Gaming....


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

ok so i guess you wont need IPS panel

here goes....

Intel Core i5 3470 @ 11.5K
MSI ZH77A-G41 @ 5.88K
Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X OC with Boost @ 22K
Corsair XMS3 DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMX8GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com
Crosair 400R 5K
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.5K
Logitech K200 Keyboard @ 0.4K
Corsair GS600 PSU @ 4.6K
WD black 1 tb @ 6K



Total near about 60K

You may want to get better GPU [7970 for instance] or get a SSD with saved money...

NOTE this PC wont allow any kind of over clocking so please tell if overclocking should play a major role in deciding


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 19, 2013)

300r is for 4k 400r for 4.7k

for 12k you can get i5 3570 (non k)


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry i meant 400R

edited....


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2013)

@draco21,
1. I need a monitor (I said it in the questions)
2. I need to overclock.
3. If an AMD rig costs less or lasts longer, i would go for that.
3. I have decided to go for a CM elite 431 Plus mid tower.(Will it house all the components?)
4. And this is what i have selected  (Flipkart.com: Handraleaditya's WishList: handraleaditya Wishlist)
5.  Is the above rig good? considering my budget is 70k for overclocking and for hardcore gaming? or do you have any other suggestions to make?


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

1.Sorry Add BenQ GW2250 VA Panel Full HD LED @ 8.6K it fits in your budget.
2.over clocking would mean you would need i5 3570K and ASRock Z77 Pro 3 Motherboard - ASRock: Flipkart.com adding something like 5K [ wont go much out of budget]

3.8 cores are useless for hardcore gaming and i5 will be much better in games than 8350

4.I would suggest my config with these things added as 

[a] i5 will do better in gaming
*you get 7950 cheaper outside
[c]WD Black hdd are much better than others
[d]400R is better cabby but you can safely take that cabby..

But again this PC has limitations. There is no upgrade path for this. AMD pc will allow future upgrades[but will not perform as well as intel for now]

so here goes....[ intel ]

Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5 3570K Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com

ASRock Z77 Pro 3 Motherboard - ASRock: Flipkart.com


Crosair 400R 5K

Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.5K

Logitech K200 Keyboard @ 0.4K

Corsair GS600 PSU @ 4.6K

WD black 1 tb @ 6K

 BenQ GW2250 VA Panel Full HD LED @ 8.6K 

Corsair XMS3 DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMX8GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


[AMD]

the one you selected with WD black 1TB and this ram G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com*


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok, i have decided to go for intel config as you suggested but-
I already exceeded my budget even if i buy components from local shops,so if i get a seagate 1tb would it really do any harm rather than slow speeds?(i can compromise write and read speeds as im getting an ssd later)......I mean like is Seagate Barracuda that pathetic?

And lastly, what would you say for the updated list???

Flipkart.com: Handraleaditya's WishList: handraleaditya Wishlist

should i replace the gskill for the one you suggested? and should i put a WD black in there


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

warranty...

1 year on HDD?? 

they are most prone to damage and you may be unlucky....

if budget problems get this WD Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD10EARX) - WD: Flipkart.com

at least 2 years warranty...

also you may save by getting the cabby in your wish list...


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2013)

but ive heard that WD greens have highest failure rates....
So ill buy the WD black....
and what about the RAM?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 19, 2013)

For Ram look no further than G.Skill RipjawsX or Corsair Vengeance.. Both are good enough


----------



## rohit32407 (Jan 19, 2013)

@*dotEXE*green drives, be it WD or Seagate, have high failure rates. Owing to this fact one should use green drives for data dumping and barracuda(7200 rpm), WD blue or black for OS and application. But if there are financial limits involved then I would suggest you to buy a green drive for now and lateron you can add another better drive. Don't compromise on components which are one-time buys like cabinet, proccessr, PSU and GPU.

Now more to the point- WD black is an excellent drive with excellent warranty so good decision there.

Corsair 400R is an excellent cabinet. I can attest that as I have just upgraded mine to 400R from NZXT gamma. Excellent cable management, simple yet elegant looks. I don't think there is a better cabinet at this price point.

I personally prefer RipjawsX due to their low profile heat spreaders. RipjawsX perform equal to, if not better than, Corsair vengeance.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com

or 2*4Gb on your wish list

2*4GB will give better performance but cost a bit more
1*8Gb will give a little less performance but will cost a little less


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 19, 2013)

@rohit.. +1 for the cabby.. Was gonna tell the exact thing.. CM sucks at cable management.. Better stick with Corsair 400R or NZXT phantom 410( costlier but truly worth it!)


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 19, 2013)

get gigabyte z77mx d3h instead of asrock pro3

for cabby corsair 300r for 4k is a good deal


----------



## Myth (Jan 19, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> I personally prefer RipjawsX due to their low profile heat spreaders. RipjawsX perform equal to, if not better than, Corsair vengeance.



If OCing, ripjaws are better. Otherwise either one is ok.



draco21 said:


> 2*4GB will give better performance but cost a bit more
> 1*8Gb will give a little less performance but will cost a little less



The dual channel advantage is _very _negligible. You need to be doing some really heavy memory intensive task for a long duration of time to notice some difference.



Personally I prefer multiple modules so that I always have atleast one if another goes bad.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2013)

What is the advantage of doing that?


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

actually that mobo supports SLI or Crossfire so you can add 2 GPU's in later point of time.

build wise asrock are considered a bit behind Gigabyte[i dont know why]

but if you dont want SLI or Crossfire options in future Asrock can be safely relied upon


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2013)

How about an ASrock z77 extreme 4?


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

wont it destroy budget??

can you manage 75K??


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 19, 2013)

It will, but i can manage 75000...
If you would like to give any suggestions for 75k please tell


----------



## draco21 (Jan 19, 2013)

Not much change from my side 

ASUS P8Z77-M PRO Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com

this mobo will be better[unavailable in flipkart but you may get outside]

lets sum up again

i5 3570K=15k
mobo=11k || 8.7k [asus||gigabyte]
monitor=8.5-9k
ram=3k[1*8GB]
hdd=6k[WD black]
cabby=4k[300r] 
mouse and keyboard=2k
SMPS=5k
GPU=22K

total Approx 75K

you can cut on MOBo or HDD or Cabby depending upon your choice

[ hints: 1.asus m pro is best or go for gigabyte one avoid extreme 4
2.400r has more space hence more fans when and if you overclock, but 300r is pretty decent itself
3.Blacks are definitely best but greens or other hdds are also bought and used by ppl especially by ppl with budget 40-50k. I guess those products wont do bad as otherwise those people wont be able to store anything anywhere , If possible get something of WD as they provide more warranty]


----------



## rohit32407 (Jan 19, 2013)

Myth said:


> If OCing, ripjaws are better. Otherwise either one is ok.



I had no idea about OCing RAM as I have never done it myself but now I do know a little. So thanks for the information  .





> The dual channel advantage is _very _negligible. You need to be doing some really heavy memory intensive task for a long duration of time to notice some difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I prefer multiple modules so that I always have atleast one if another goes bad.



+1 for this. Exactly the same reason why I prefer multiple modules.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 20, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> @rohit.. +1 for the cabby.. Was gonna tell the exact thing.. CM sucks at cable management.. Better stick with Corsair 400R or NZXT phantom 410( costlier but truly worth it!)



I am using a CM Cabinet and it doesn't suck in cable management in anyway.

1. Better to get two RAM sticks instead of one.
2. Don't go for WD Green as your primary HDD, its slow. Get WD Blue or Black.
3. When your budget is 75K then you should definitely get a HD 7970.
4. Don't buy from Flipkart, prices are way too high in most cases.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am using a CM Cabinet and it doesn't suck in cable management in anyway.



I didn't mean high-end ones which are above 7k or so.. I did hear a lot that CM Elite series sucks at cable management. it was not a generalization for all the CM ones


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 21, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> I didn't mean high-end ones which are above 7k or so.. I did hear a lot that CM Elite series sucks at cable management. it was not a generalization for all the CM ones



Its not true entirely, i have 3 PC in my neighbourhood which are Elite 310 311 Series which i have clear insight into and they are not at all as bad at cable management as you are referring to. Its not a jungle of wires slithering with each other, there is much space around PSU, BIOS, PCI E slots and HDD cabs to move in and out and connect H/Ws. Being mid-tower 310 and 311 are superb deals as VFM in their price range.



draco21 said:


> actually that mobo supports SLI or Crossfire so you can add 2 GPU's in later point of time.
> 
> build wise asrock are considered a bit behind Gigabyte[i dont know why]
> 
> but if you dont want SLI or Crossfire options in future Asrock can be safely relied upon



I would humbly state that there happened a enriched disscussion between Vicky, gameranad and Great Cilus that the whole point of CF/SLI "At a later point of time" is baseless unless that time-frame is within 2-3 months. Because as it was highlighted and i also truely believe that, if op is not going to add another GPU within a short period after this buy, then at the time when he'll feel the need of doing SLI/CF ( a real showstopper age of Games when op is unable to play games with single GPU), there will much much better GPU's avaialble as same price-point and buying an old card then would prove a poor idea. Also it also might happen that the old card will not be available on market. So if op wants to do SLI/CF, he must do it now or he can save up some cash and buy a mobo which may not support SLI/CF but is very good indeed in rest of the aspects.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> I didn't mean high-end ones which are above 7k or so.. I did hear a lot that CM Elite series sucks at cable management. it was not a generalization for all the CM ones



Well you see, when you go for a low range or mid range cabinet then its mostly upto you how you manage the cables. I have seen same Cabinet with messy cables and same Cabinet with real nice cable management so I would say that if the person is smart enough then Cable management is not much of a problem. However a modular PSU helps a lot in terms of cable management if you ask me. 



sam_738844 said:


> Its not true entirely, i have 3 PC in my neighbourhood which are Elite 310 311 Series which i have clear insight into and they are not at all as bad at cable management as you are referring to. Its not a jungle of wires slithering with each other, there is much space around PSU, BIOS, PCI E slots and HDD cabs to move in and out and connect H/Ws. Being mid-tower 310 and 311 are superb deals as VFM in their price range.
> 
> 
> 
> I would humbly state that there happened a enriched disscussion between Vicky, gameranad and Great Cilus that the whole point of CF/SLI "At a later point of time" is baseless unless that time-frame is within 2-3 months. Because as it was highlighted and i also truely believe that, if op is not going to add another GPU within a short period after this buy, then at the time when he'll feel the need of doing SLI/CF ( a real showstopper age of Games when op is unable to play games with single GPU), there will much much better GPU's avaialble as same price-point and buying an old card then would prove a poor idea. Also it also might happen that the old card will not be available on market. So if op wants to do SLI/CF, he must do it now or he can save up some cash and buy a mobo which may not support SLI/CF but is very good indeed in rest of the aspects.



+1


----------



## draco21 (Jan 21, 2013)

i never suggested SLI

i just said that mobo supports it..

BTW i have read that thread too..simply the word 'great'  cannot completely describe cilius and that thread shows why


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

draco21 said:


> i never suggested SLI
> 
> i just said that mobo supports it..
> 
> *BTW i have read that thread too..simply the word 'great'  cannot completely describe cilius and that thread shows why*



Could you be more specific ??


----------



## draco21 (Jan 21, 2013)

What you mean??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

I asked what do you mean by that statement and the reason you made it.


----------



## Myth (Jan 21, 2013)

I think he means Cilus is _great _and the thread proves it


----------



## draco21 (Jan 21, 2013)

^^

what you thought??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

Myth said:


> I think he means Cilus is _great _and the thread proves it



Oh....I didn't got that. I got confused with that sentence. Looks like I need to study English more.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2013)

So, should this be finalized, i want your last opinion

Flipkart.com: Handraleaditya's WishList: handraleaditya Wishlist

And BTW dont consider the pricing....
Just tell if the rig is good,

And is the bitfenix outlaw good cabinet??


----------



## draco21 (Jan 25, 2013)

very nice...

if possible get 300r from crosair available for 4k also dont forget to add a dvd drive for .9-1k (any reputed company )to install game discs and os and a keyboard and gaming mouse...

And just so you know you can get better IPS panel monitor of dell (s2240l) around 9k which has better and newer panel technology than benq monitor and hence better viewing .

at the same time it has a response time of 7ms compared to 2-5 ms for benq monitor which means 2-5 milisecond difference(mostly not noticiable to human eye). so you may want that....


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 28, 2013)

I have chosen
1. ASRock extreme 4
2. Sapphire HD 7950 OC 3GB with boost
3. WD Black 1tb
4. Intel i5-3570k
5. Corsair GS600 W PSU
6. G.skill ripjaws 8gb(4x2) 1600Mhz
8. Case is going to BE CM Elite 431 plus, so can anyone tell are all the components compatible?( I know Cable management sucks)
I wanted to get the asus motherboard but my budget doesn't allow, i just wanted to know that if its a good rig and will i be able to connect a HDD and an SSD (later) to this mobo, and if i have to change the PSU for the SSD, and after adding SSD, to my rig can my PSU give enough power to overclock?
And yeah, one more thing can i overclock the 7950 a bit?


I am sticking to my 720p monitor for a month or so after getting the rig, so i will upgrade to a 1080p monitor later.
So can you guys suggest me a good gpu, like a 670 or a 7970 and a good mouse and KB?
I am going to buy an SSD later and using old optical drive.
Budget needs to be under 75k


----------



## draco21 (Jan 28, 2013)

^^ config is very nice and 7950 will be good enough...


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 28, 2013)

Chosen components are good.
How about a Asus P8Z77-M Pro (m-atx) rather than the ASRock. priced around 10-11k.
And you can also consider Logitech G400 mouse.

7950 OC is overclockable. Also GS600 is good enough to handle i5 3570k + 7950 overclocks.
Also, get a CPU cooler if possible (around 2-2.5K).


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2013)

Change the Motherboard with some Asus, Gigabyte or MSI Motherboard. The Asrock Motherboard is okay but getting Asus or Gigabyte is a better choice.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 29, 2013)

And is ASRock compatible for an ssd and HDD?(I am getting other board but still)
And will GS 600 handle An extra ssd too?
And will the case handle all components?
And what is the advantage of ASUS and GIgabyte over ASROCK( I like its color )

And one more thing, the prices on amazon are very cheap, and i checked, they shipped internationally too
I know that they dont offer warranty but, i can repair them in India by paying extra costs right?

And should i get a Corsair Enthusiast Series TX 750 Watt ATX/EPS 80 PLUS Bronze (TX750)   from amazon for just 90$?????




P.S.
And is this config good?
ASUS Maximus gene V
CM elite plus 431
Intel i5 3570k
Gskill ripjaws 4x2
Barracuda 1tb



And buying these from amazon, prices including shipping

Msi twin frozr 670- 389$
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX 750 Watt ATX/EPS 80 PLUS Bronze (TX750) - 90$


Total budget around 70k

+10$ Shipping


----------

